# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  Big "T"s Cylce.......

## BIG TEXAN

Ok guy's and gal's I've been talking and talking about it and it's finally been pieced together and has begun as of this morning. I've had to do some slight changes but more or less it's the same as planned. Here it is
Week 1-14 test 200mg on Mon/Thur.
Week 1-12 Eq 200mg on Mon/Thur.
Week 7-14 Fina 100mg ED
Week 8-14 Winstrol 50mg ED
Clomid 300/100/50
nolva on hand

I'm wanting to put on some size with this, but at the same time I want to keep my bf levels to a minimum, so I'm going extremely clean on my diet. As of this morning I am 234lbs at 11%bf and I did some measurements last night, I'm not sure how exact they are sinceI had to do them myself. All these measurements were done in a relaxed pose, not flexing and cold.

Height- 6'2"
Weight- 234 lbs
calf- 15"
thigh- 26"
arm- 15 5/8"(arms straight down along my side) 
waist- 34 1/4"
chest- 48 3/4" 
neck- 17 1/2"

As for maxes on my lifts I haven't maxed in awhile and also they are of no importance to me since I don't powerlift anymore. I will try to update on here daily and let ya'll know how it's going. As of this morning I did my first inject. of 200mg's of both test and eq in my right quad. This is my first with spot injections and there was no pain actually, it did start to get a little sore about 10 minutes later though, pain is gone as of now. I am using a 23 gauge pin 1" in length. I must admit I like quad shots alot better than tryingto shoot in my glute! I have back tonight and expect a great workout fro mbeing all psyched up from staring today. Well guys it's been 9 months since my last run with gear and am really looking forward to this. Keep your ears open and I'll be updating this for the entire time and post cycle as well. Wish me luck fellas!!!!!!

----------


## painintheazz

Looks good and good luck. Only thing, no fast acting gear to jump start the cycle??

Pain

----------


## kc

not a fella...but...good luck man!!!!  :Smilie:

----------


## BIG TEXAN

mnkc....sorry 'bout that I'll fix it.

Pain.....no no fast acting gear, I was going to get some, but the daughter needed some shoes so.....priorities brother!! I can be patient, no need to rush a good thing.  :LOL:

----------


## kc

lol i can handle it  :Wink:

----------


## painintheazz

> _Originally posted by BIG TEXAN_ 
> *
> Pain.....no no fast acting gear, I was going to get some, but the daughter needed some shoes so.....priorities brother!!*


I understand. 

Pain

----------


## majorpecs

Yo BIGT...nice to finally meet you man!! I'm gonna be on your journal like white on rice...you better keep it as detailed as I did bro!! You looked like you had some nice size, even though you were hiding under that baggy long sleaved shirt :Wink: .....Keep that diet spot on brother and train balls out! GOOD LUCK!

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Hey now....dammit! I was going to wear something a bit more revealing but that damn cold front came in and I figured it would be cold all day. Don't you worry you're little head off. When you come up to go tubing there won't be any hiding going on.  :LOL:  I see ya had to copy me and shave the old noggin!!! That's ok I see how it is! I'll be posting on here ED except weekends....althoug hthe first couple of weeks will be boring since I'm not using any fast acting gear. I may go pick up some reforvit tonight though....we'll see.

----------


## Screenz

Good luck  :Strong Smiley:

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Hey screenz.....how in the HELL am I supposed to get anything done with an avatar like that! I can just sit here all day staring at it.  :LOL:

----------


## Pheedno

Hey BT, good luck on this cycle bro. 

Sorry I couldn't meet up with you guys, I got stuck up town untill well after 2. 
I'll be in your neck of the woods around memorial day so we'll have to work something out.

----------


## BIG TEXAN

No problem bro.....just shoot me a line before you head this way and I'll clear the 'ole schedule. I'm so damn excited about this cycle I'm bouncing off the damn walls.

----------


## majorpecs

PICS...BIGT....PICS!!! You can even blur the skull...let's see the physique!

----------


## symatech

hey bro the cycle looks good. I hope you achieve all your goals and then some! good luck bro and dont forget to keep us posted. Oh yeah some before and after pics would rock!!

peace
symatech

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Well I'd love to post pics guys....I don't have a digital camera....hey Major, can I borrow yours?  :LOL:  I'll see what I can do about some pics. Well day 2 and not much to report on, weight's the same, had back workout last night and all went well. The workout itself felt intense, I guess cause I've been so pumped up about starting my cycle. Oh yeah, my right quad where I injected yesterday was hurting like a mofo this morning. A little ice took care of it though. Like I said, not much to report on probably until next week so....I'll keep posting daily though, just to keep this going.

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Oh...my workouts are as follows

Week "A"
day1-back
deadlifts 2 warm-up sets followed by 8,8,6,4
lat-pulls 4 sets of 8-12
cable rows 4 sets of 8-12
lawnmowers 4 sets of 8
abs/calves
day2-shoulders
pull-ups 4 sets of 15
dumbell military press 2 warm-up sets followed by 8,8,6,4
front dumbell raises 4 sets of 8-12
side dumbell raises 4 sets of 8-12
reverse pec deck 4 sets of 10
shrugs 4 sets 12-15
day3-rest
day4-legs
squats 3 warm-up sets 4 heavy sets of 8,8,6,4
leg extensions 3 sets of 12
leg curls 4 sets of 8-12
calves
day5-chest
flat dunmbell press 2 warmk-up sets followed by 8,8,6,4
incline dumbell press 4 sets 8-12
decline dumbell press 4 sets 8-12
cable crossovers 3 sets 12-15
(sometimes add in peck deck 3 sets burnouts)
day6-bi's/tri's
close grip bench 2 warm-up sets 3 sets 8,6,6
overhead dumbell extensions 3 sets 8
v-bar extensions 3 sets of 8
reverse grip single arm extensions 3 sets of 8
long straight bar 2 warm-up sets 3 sets 8,6,6
single arm preacher curls 4 sets 8,8,6,6
hammer curls 4 sets 8,8,6,6
seated incline curls 3 sets 8-12
day7-rest
As of now I'm still keeping my calories low (under 3000) and my carbs around 100-150 grams a day. In week 2 I will start to increase protein and carbs and bring calories up slowly to minimize fat gains.

----------


## jarrett

looks like you got it set bro!! good luck, and i'll see you at the Lee Priest competions, if you wanna stick around in san marcos during the day I'm having 4 kegs 20 gallons of trash can punch down at the san marco's river at Don's Place

----------


## BIG TEXAN

I'd love to bro.....but I don't drink.....I'm what's known as an alcoholic. I gave it up years ago.....except on my anniversary, than I'll have a few. I'd hang out with ya'll though.

----------


## jarrett

not a problem... if you wnat to go to the show its 25 bucks.. get to meet lee priest talk a little with him blah blah blah okay im ruining your diary sorry!!

----------


## Andy

Good luck Big T I say start the Fina one week earlier though 6 - 14 , 
and if possible get ya some pills to pop for first 2 weeks hehe .

----------


## BIG TEXAN

I may start the fina earlier, but as for a fast acting steroid ....my finances are tapped for now, so I'll just have to be patient. 

Day 3...not much to report on. I missed the gym last night and am going to change up my days so instead of going Mon,Tue, off-Wed, Thur, Fri, Sat, Off-Sun. I'll be going Sun, Mon, Off-Tues, Wed, Thur, Fri, Off-SAt. I'm looking forward to my second injection tomorrow....I have shoulders tonight. So far no sides and no gains. I figure things will start happening late in week 2 and week 3. I've increased my water intake and have included 2-3 glasses of cranberry juice to help keep my system flushed.

----------


## BIG TEXAN

I figured I'd post what my diet is now....and post the changes I'll make to it as I go. As of now it is as follows
6am
6 eggs/2 yolks
1/2 cup oatmeal
1 spoonfull flax

9am
2 chicken breast
1/2 cup rice
1 cup brocolli

12pm
1 turkey breast sandwhich mustard only
1 can tuna

3pm
2 chicken breast
1/2 cup rice
1 cup brocolli

6pm
lean red meat or fish
1 1/2 cup veggie

7:45pm
protein shake

9:30pm
postworkout shake

10:30pm
egg white omllete(spelling)
2 slices of ham
picante sauce

11:30pm
protein shake
1 spoonfull flax

I wil gradually increase my carbs in 6am, 9am, 3pm, 6pm meals. If needed I will add a cup of oats to my protein shakes to help up my calories later on. Also if needed I will drink a 25 gram protein shake with 12pm-6pm meals.

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Ok today was shot #2 200mg eq and 200mg test enanth. this one was in my left quad and was painless. Unfortanetly last night I was at the gym and barely started my shoulder workout when the wifey called needing me to come home cause the "damn" kids were getting outta hand! So I had to go inforce the law of the land. :LOL:  So not much to reprot on again. Weight is the same and with my low carb diet I've been on I'm very proud to say the 'ole abs are VERY visible once again. I can't believe how vascular I've gotten from this diet. Man all I can say is thanks for the advice Painintheazz!!!! I can't wait for the gear to kick in. I will update again tomorrow.

----------


## painintheazz

Welcome bro, BTW don't bring you cell phone into the gym.....

Pain

----------


## jarrett

TEAR IT UP!!!

----------


## BIG TEXAN

:LOL:  Hey Pain....I leave it in the car, but it doesn't help that she has me paged at the front desk!

----------


## jarrett

> _Originally posted by BIG TEXAN_ 
> * Hey Pain....I leave it in the car, but it doesn't help that she has me paged at the front desk!*


whiiiiipiiishhh damn bro she got you by the go nads

----------


## kc

> _Originally posted by BIG TEXAN_ 
> * Hey Pain....I leave it in the car, but it doesn't help that she has me paged at the front desk!*


 :EEK!:  they don't do that at my gym...unless the caller can prove bloodshed

----------


## painintheazz

> _Originally posted by BIG TEXAN_ 
> * Hey Pain....I leave it in the car, but it doesn't help that she has me paged at the front desk!*


DAMN, well nothing you can do about that.

Pain

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Jarrett- carefull now, I know where ya live and can drop her off on your doorstep at any time! :LOL:  Besides she works there so they'll put her call through. I need to find a new gym.

----------


## jarrett

OH SHIT... wait does she cook???

----------


## allabs5150

Big T your diet looks awsome do you have any idea how many calories you will get daily on the diet you have posted

Thanks...Abs

----------


## BIG TEXAN

allabs- I'll have to find my calorie counter....in all honesty I'm not sure off hand. I will be increasing my calories gradually as a I go.

----------


## Rich8888

Tex...dude your cycle is gonna make you big, lean, vascualr and real strong....The key to all of that is your diet and sleep. Looking at your diet plan (bro when do you go to bed at night?) I would try to add more egg whites for the firt meal amd try to get in anothert meal sometime during the day. Other that that stay focused train hard and heavy!

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Rich....I go to bed, depending on if my son (6 weeks old) is fussy or not, about 11:30-midnight. Me and the wife rotate night on who gets up with him. I get about 6-7 hours at night and a 30 minute nap when I get home from work. And that's what my diet has been for a few weeks right now, as the gear starts to kick in I'll increase my calories....not to worry! Thanks for the advice bro.

----------


## Rich8888

I remember those days of my kids fussy sleeping habits....They still have them. Any given night is a crap shoot with them. I swear they plan a tag team wake up in the middle of the night plan before they go to bed. My kids wake up at least 1-2 times during the night. Thats why I go to bed EARLY. Good luck and congrats on your baby!!

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Thanks....yeah that's what the naps are for. :Big Grin:  My daughter sleep all the way through but the boy....on mommy's night he wakes up once, on daddy's night it's ever couple of hours! God help me.... :LOL:

----------


## Doc M

Looks good Big T..I am going to be running something very similiar in a few months so i am anxious to see how you respind. Keep us apprised bro..And all of this kid stuff is starting to scare me since we are expecting our first baby in Ocotber. Shit, I don't get enough sleep now..I'm doomed!!!!

Doc M

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Hey Doc....it's all good brother! Congrats on th news!!! Shoot for Oct. 22, that's my b-day. :LOL:  I'll be posting on here everyday except weekends so just keep checking back. Good luck!

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Ok all, day 5 and going strong. Last night I did shoulders and damn was it a good workout. I know it's to early for the gear to kick in but I swear I lifted a hellava lot heavier than I normally do. No sides showing up yet, except some soreness in the injection spot. Diet is in check, things are lookinggood so far. I may try and shoot in my delts next week. Like I said this is my first go at spotinjections so I'll be hitting different spots seeing which I like and which ones I don't. So far shooting in your quads are byu far better than trying to hit your glutes. I have noticed just a slight increase in appetite, so here goes the grocery bill.  :LOL:  If it does ge too bad I'll have some appetite supressants on hand. I do want to eat and gain size but I don't want to eat too damn much and pack on any unnecassary bodyfat.

----------


## Huge Presser

Wow... sorry bro. I hope things work out, or at least well enough for you to have custody of your kids most of the time. Best of luck.

HP

----------


## quez82

> Sorry to hear that BT. I wish you the best bro.


Take care of your personal life... everything will get better with time... I'm sorry its all happening at once...even at all...wish you the best of luck..

----------


## Juggernaut

Big Texan, bro I am really, really sorry to read that concerning you and the wife. I had thought you guys had pasted the really rocky point from your past posts, sorry it wasnt the case. Relationships are a bitch, no doubt, but if both parties arent willing to work at it its not going to work but Im sure you already knew that. I feel for you my man Im in the same boat as you and Ive been married for 16 years. I know you have plenty of friends both on this board and off but if you need to talk or even rant you pm me anytime.

Jugg

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Guy's at times I feel like a little bitch throwing all my personal prolems out here on this board, but every single one of ya'll are great brothers and siters. A guy could never ask for better friends. Sadly to say I don't have to many of those anymore here in the real world do to the wife (soon to be ex-wife). You guys are my support through all this crap. I might not get to post as much on here as I deal with this, but be assured I will be back soon. I will try to update my diary as my cycle is coming to an end. I can barely eat anymore my stomach is in knots with stress. I'm actually bent over right now with my stomach having severe pains. Not sure if I'm sick or just all the pressure I'm under right now. Again, thank you all of you, Jugg I hope you a speedy recovery and guys, don't worry aout me too much, even though I feel lost and empty right now I'm like a cocroach...... I survive.....

----------


## quez82

> Guy's at times I feel like a little bitch throwing all my personal prolems out here on this board, but every single one of ya'll are great brothers and siters. A guy could never ask for better friends. Sadly to say I don't have to many of those anymore here in the real world do to the wife (soon to be ex-wife). You guys are my support through all this crap. I might not get to post as much on here as I deal with this, but be assured I will be back soon. I will try to update my diary as my cycle is coming to an end. I can barely eat anymore my stomach is in knots with stress. I'm actually bent over right now with my stomach having severe pains. Not sure if I'm sick or just all the pressure I'm under right now. Again, thank you all of you, Jugg I hope you a speedy recovery and guys, don't worry aout me too much, even though I feel lost and empty right now I'm like a cocroach...... I survive.....


Just remember you've been an inspiration to many of us...Things might get you down but with all of us as friends i'm sure we can help bring you back up on your feet in no time... take care

----------


## Needtobeswoledup

Hey bro sorry to hear things aren't working out so good with your personal life. If there's anything I can do to help you out let me know. I go out quite a bit, usually to farwest dancing(dont know if you like that shit) or the river walk or 6th street, your more than welcome to come along might take your mind off stuff. Hope everything goes well for you.

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Ok, I did another 200mg test, 200mg eq, and 75mg fina in my right quad today. Haven't been to the gym in a few days. I finally getto see the doc today about my stomach. I can barely eat, actually just the thought of food makes it hurt worse, but I forcing it down pain and all. I'll keep ya'll posted on what the hell is wrong with my stomach.

----------


## ripsid

Big bro check your pm...

SID!

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Gotcha ripsid! Check yours..... and thank you.

----------


## ColdSore

Keep your head up Big T...i cant even begin to think what that has to feel like, i hope everything comes out ok in the long run...This is just one of those tough times in life that mold a person into who they really are...you and your cycle diary have been very inspirational to me, and youve been more than helpful in figuring out my diet. Best of luck to ya Big T

----------


## BigGreen

Wow, i've been away for a little bit (off and on with no time to really hit the Members' Cycle Results section...as you can tell from my journal) and hadn't had time to come on in here for a while. You must be one resilient bastard for sure. A single bad day often affects my gym performance (and all too often my even getting there) more than I'd like; i can only imagine the dedication and will you must be mustering to keep up a steady regimen. Now I must go...i'll read through the entirety of what I've missed tomorrow and find something to pick apart or otherwise poke fun at...there must be something.

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Ok, BG.... I'll be waiting.  :LOL:  Well I'm feeling pretty damn good now that I have my new best friend with me.... Mr.Vicodin. I stayed home again yesterday and slept. This morning I did another 75mg of fina in my left pec. I may go to the gym tonight to do some LITE lifting. All depends on how I feel when I get home today.

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Ok, another 75mg fina in my right bi.... painless as usual. I will be goingtothe gym tonight for legs and chest. I'm not sure where my weight is at right now, but my abs are showing through quite nicely. The pain killers are making me pretty drowzy but I'm sure I can lay off of them just long enough to get a workout done.

----------


## BIG R

Big T,

What pain killers are you taking? I are you glad about the abs? I know that they made me very happy....it like seeing the result from all of the dieting.
R

----------


## BIG TEXAN

> Big T,
> 
> What pain killers are you taking? I are you glad about the abs? I know that they made me very happy....it like seeing the result from all of the dieting.
> R


I'm taking vicodin/codine for my kidney stone :Cry:  S.O.B. hurts like hell. As for my abs showing through, hell yeah I'm happy....I almost forgot that I had 'em under all that "skin" I'm in denial about calling it fat...  :LOL:  I still can't see my bottom abs, just the top 4 unless I flex just right than you can see the 6 with almost the start of an 8 pack!!! Hell yeah. I may never want to bulk again in fear of losing them.  :LOL:  I have just under a year to pack on all the muscle I can, than I'll be hitting you up fpr advice on getting into contest ready shape.

----------


## BIG R

If you have an 8pack you would be lucky.....not too many people have those. You Lucky Bastard!

R

----------


## BIG TEXAN

I don't have it yet, but I'm working on it. My abs look weird, they are symmetrical, they are uneven looking. Ya know how most people's as are straight across, well mine aren't ..... it's weird looking.

----------


## FCECC2

damn 456 post and i have not reply to it yet...
bump  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Well this morning I did another 200mg test, my last 200mg eq, and another 75mg fina in my left quad. I also noticed a slight lump under my right nipple. I believe it to be from the fina, I can't find any damn bromo, I've been told to quit the fina..... damn my luck. I'm looking on the net now for sme bromo so if I can find some I might not have to quit my cycle just yet. If I have to I'll just jump on my clomid and pray for the best. I will say do to reasons that are beyond my control, this cycle has sucked ass, not from the gear either. Just all the shitty luck I've been having during it.

----------


## BigGreen

Wow, this is like some cruel joke (Santa Anna's Revenge, perhaps??). I think Oxford will be contacting you shortly for a photograph so that they might attach it to "Murphy's Law" in their dictionary (unabridged version with pop terms of course).

----------


## BIG R

Big Tex,

Do you have Nolvadex ? It might help along with you Clomid action got stop that gyno. Let me know if I can help. 
You think that you have bad luck? There was a time that I was trying out Vet. sust and was left with such a HUGE knot that was red hot and swollen I could barely walk. Could not sit very well on one cheek and NOT do leg press or squat at all. This lasted for almost 2 weeks. Test 400 taken alone will do the same thing to me. I have learned the hard way also. 
Hey PM me if you need some help on the Nolvadex.

R

----------


## BIG TEXAN

July 25, 2003
Another 75mg in my left bicep and I'm stoked to get back in the gym tonight. I'm just gonna do a light and quick legs/ chest workout. Doc said I can workout as long as I don't go to heavy and cause too much of a strain on my abdominal area. So more to come guys.... cause I'm back with a vengeance!

----------


## ripsid

Bro, I tell you what man when you look back at all you've had to deal with during this cycle you're going see how much you've grown...not so much because of the gear, but because of all the adversity you overcome! Don't get me wrong I hope get to 290! but I think you'll be a better man from it! I they said to us during training "GET YOUR ASS BACK IN THERE MAGGET!" Kick some ass brother! 

SID!

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Sir! Yes sir!!!  :LOL:  Yeah, I have changed alot for the better during the past few months. All I can say is there will always be a place at my table for any of ya'll. If it's ever possible I'd like to somehow throw a get together for a bunch of ya'll. Anyways back to the weight room and I'm already getting everything ready for my next cycle so when this one is dead be looking for the next cycle to start up a few months afterwards. ripsid.... man I swear, you ever need anything, just let me know cause you've helped me out more than you realize.... you're a good man rip, just wanted to say that.

----------


## ripsid

I got your back bro! We all share that AR blood in our veins and maybe it's me being Italian, but blood is thick! And your a bro! Hell, we've chewed alot of the same dirt and says alot! 
>>>I still don't know any sources so ...  :Big Grin:   :LOL:  !

What do you plan on running next? I'm very interested in that...I know I wanted to start my cycle next week, but 1 I'm waiting on some supps, and 2 I have to go to Chile on the 9th! F*K! On top of that shit, the 9th is my daughters Birthday party! WTF! They F*K me all the GD time here! 
Stay strong my brother! And get your big ass in the gym! 

SID!

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Sorry to hear about ya missing your daughters b-day. My next cycle will be one of the following.

1)
Week 1-12 Test Prop 100mg ED
Week 1-8 Fina 100mg ED
Week 8-13 Winni 50mg ED
Nolva 20mg Ed throughout

2)
Week 1-4
Test Prop 100mg ED or EOD 
Week 1-20
Test Cyp 750mg
Eq 600mg
Week 10-20
Fina 75-100mg ED
Week 17-22
Winni 50mg Ed

Hcg 500iu every Mon/Tues
Nolva 20mg Ed throughout
Clomid 300/100/50

With d-bol bridge of 10mg every morning for 6-8 weeks following this one.

----------


## sigrabbit

I like your choices for upcoming cycles. I am considering a winter cycle like your number 2.

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Well money will most likely play a deciding factor on which cycle I run.  :LOL:  Either one looks good so I won't be dissapointed either way. Eventually I will run both at some point anyways.

----------


## NotVinDiesel

Hey, I do a lot more reading on this site than posting (as to avoid asking previously asked questions and getting the "newbie" flame,) and I have followed this diary throughout. In reading this and other threads, I have gone from a guy who had trouble looking at "legal" steroids , to handling the research and planning of not only my own, but two friends AAS cycles (now if my source would just get his azz back in town!) 

Anyway, I just wanted to say this diary has been integral in my education and thanks for staying on top of your progress and posting for us all!

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Not a problem... that's what I did this for. Keep reading cause I'm going to keep up with my post sysle therapy along with post cycle workouts and diet. I'm gonna start a new thread involving clean dieting so newbies can get an idea of what their eating habits should look like.

----------


## Austex

I like the #2 cycle. If you use prop, take daily injections. I have heard that the half life is up to 2 days, and I've also heard that it can last only 18-24 hours. The last thing you want is your blood levels to be uneven. And as cheap as prop is, why risk it? Since you're running cyp at the same time, you could take 50 mg prop/day which would put you at...1100 mg test/wk. Just my 2 cents.

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Well do to some miss calculations and spilling some this morning, I did my last 200mg of test today. along with 75mg of fina in my right calve. I will be getting back in the gym today and will update on weight and all. Also I hope to have some pics up soon. Wish me luck that lifting won't hurt my stomach... I'm off the pain killers for now and there's little to no pain so I'm gonna hit it today, just not to hard.

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Well I did back tonight and decided to go somewhat lite since it's my first day nack in a couple weeks. Anyways I did deads and got up tp 500 for 6 reps and decided to end it there. Moved onto lat pulls, cable rows and bent over barbell rows. My weight is an even 240. Hell I thought I would have lost some weight but I have lost more bf. Anyways I have shoulders tomorrow and am really looking forward to it. Well goodnight

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Well did another 75mg of fina in my left calve this morning. I think I hit a nerve because as soon as I pushed the pin in my foot went to sleep. I pulled it out and restuck myself and feeling came back so I'm not worried.  :LOL:  I have shoulders tonight and will post more as it happens.

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Ok, weights at 241, bf...??? My abs are starting tio show through a bit more. I did another 75mg fina in my right quad this morning. I had shoulders last night and there sore as hell today.
Military press on smith machine
set 1 - 195 for 12
set 2 - 245 for 10
set 3 - 265 for 8
set 4 - 285 for 8
I didn't want to go to heavy especially since I've been out of the gym for almost 2 weeks.
Military press Hammer strength machine
set 1 - 230 for 10
set 2 - 250 for 8
set 3 - 270 for 6
set 4 - 320 for 5 (had some help on the fifth rep)
Reverse pec dec
set 1 - 150 for 8
set 2 - 160 for 8
set 3 - 170 for 8
set 4 - 180 for 8
shrugs on smith machine
set 1 - 245 for 12
set 2 - 265 for 10
set 3 - 285 for 10
set 4 - 315 for 8
I did some other lifts with dumbels but I have to go to a meeting right quick. I'll post more later, I have legs tonight so we'll see how that goes.

----------


## ripsid

> Ok, weights at 241, bf...??? My abs are starting tio show through a bit more. I did another 75mg fina in my right quad this morning. I had shoulders last night and there sore as hell today.
> Military press on smith machine
> set 1 - 195 for 12
> set 2 - 245 for 10
> set 3 - 265 for 8
> set 4 - 285 for 8
> I didn't want to go to heavy especially since I've been out of the gym for almost 2 weeks.
> Military press Hammer strength machine
> set 1 - 230 for 10
> ...


'bout time you started lifting again you lazy beaaach!  :Strong Smiley:   :LOL:  

Bro, have to say I'm pretty jealous about the weight you throw around! Before I tore up myshoulder last year, I was doing reps of 5 with 225 on seated military...now, well I'm a Dumbell Whore! Shit!
SID

----------


## BIG TEXAN

> now, well I'm a Dumbell Whore! Shit!
> SID


Ahhhhh..... yes. I know the type, see we make dumbell whores like yourself rack our weights for us.  :Big Grin: 

Don't fret it bro.... in a matter of weeks you'll be thowing the weights around like nothing as well.  :Wink:

----------


## ColdSore

I like my dumbells...damnit...

Impressive lifts Big T, how much longer do you have to go in this cycle.

Btw...congrats on you and your wifes night on the town the other night...sounds like things went extremely well...and flowers, with a singing telegram the next day...your an overgrown casinova...way to go bro

----------


## BIG TEXAN

:LOL:  casinova....hahahaha!

Thanks coldstone, I have roughly 3-4 weeks left of fina and than I'm starting pct. I damn near gave in to temptation and bought some prop to do for another 8 weeks. But it's time for it to come to an end and give my body some time off gear. I'll be back on in 12-16 weeks depending on my bloodwork.

----------


## ripsid

> casinova....hahahaha!
> 
> Thanks coldstone, I have roughly 3-4 weeks left of fina and than I'm starting pct. I damn near gave in to temptation and bought some prop to do for another 8 weeks. But it's time for it to come to an end and give my body some time off gear. I'll be back on in 12-16 weeks depending on my bloodwork.


Hopefully after the blood work they won't find out you're pregnant! sissy! throw some real weight around!  :LOL:  ! 

Serious now, what part of the cycle so far as far as supps go, do you think you felt the most gains or effects happened? You're throwing weight around like a f'n bull brother and even though it's been a tough one, you've still benefited from it. 

SID

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Well the Eq for sure. I mean yeah I got the strength gains from the test, but the pumps and vascularity from the eq is unbelievable. Also the fina is giving me one hell of a pump and increase in strength that I will see go up in the next few weeks. As for the bloodwork, I was refering in about 3 months or so I'll have it done to see how my test levels looks and if I'm back to normal or not and to see if I'll need to sta off any longer or not.

----------


## quez82

I just got my fina today in the mail... but im deciding on eq or not... to put in with tren for weeks 9-16... not sure though... is it worth it?

----------


## BIG TEXAN

If you're only gonna be on the EQ for 5 weeks than no. I would run eq no less than 10-12 weeks minimum.

----------


## quez82

do you have any pics that are recent?

----------


## BIG TEXAN

No, I'm hoping to get some taken in the next week or two.

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Ok, well another 75mg in the left quad this morning. I didn't go to the gym last night, so sue me! Just one thing after another fell apart as soon as I got off work yesterday I decided it was best to hide in the house before the sun fell out of the sky and on top of me.  :LOL:  Nothing serious... just had one of those days. I will go tonight though and make up for yesterday. Until than.... kepp reading.

----------


## ripsid

> Just one thing after another fell apart as soon as I got off work yesterday I decided it was best to hide in the house before the sun fell out of the sky and on top of me.  Nothing serious... just had one of those days. I will go tonight though and make up for yesterday. Until than.... kepp reading.


Bro, I know how that feels! I have more than 3 of those days a week here! and that's on a 12 hour basis f/k! 
And when you go to the gym tonight you'll here this in your ears..."SIDS STEAGLES WILL KICK MY TEXAS RANGERS FOOTBALL TEAMS BUTTOX EVERY TIME!"  :LOL:  ..... Gotta start the start the football smack! 

Kick some ass bro! 

SID

----------


## BIG TEXAN

SIDS STEAGLES...  :LOL:  Now there's a name that strikes fear in every mans heart.  :LOL:

----------


## ripsid

> SIDS STEAGLES...  Now there's a name that strikes fear in every mans heart.


Silent but deadly.... and it's a dedication to my 2 favorites and the 2 teams that will meat in the Super Bowl this year.... Steelers vs Eagles! 
Me sitting at my basement bar sipping Water w/ lemon! (hopefully mid cycle 2  :Big Grin:  ) Sitting with my trophy from the AR-FFL Trophy! HELL Yeah man... sorry got off on a tangent... you bro's will be invited! Me and wiffy-poo make some serious wings! Even my Texas bro's 'll like em! 

SID!

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Ok, yet another 75mg of fina in my right lat. I did stay home last night, I just felt worn out when I got home from work and with a cold coming on I figured what the hell. Unless I feel worse when I get off of work today I'll be heading to the gym to get some kind of leg workout in.

----------


## wrstlr69sdnl

Your slacking Big Texas get you ASS to the gym  :Cussing:  

Just thought I would be ard on ya bro  :Big Grin:

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Yeah, yeah.... I just think my body is in need of some serious down time. First I get sick, than hurt, now sick again. It's been a long month.  :LOL:  I'm almost debating cutting this cycle short with all the problems I've run into the past few weeks. Actually my little girls been sick and everytime she catches something it's only a matter of days before I get it too. Trust me, I'll be back whooping ass in the weight room when my body is ready.  :Wink:

----------


## quez82

Do you think the tren has dropped your immune system making it very easy for you to get sick?

----------


## BIG TEXAN

I believe overall being on AS did. Also for the length of time that I've been on is probably a factor to. I know a side of taking AS is it weakening your immune system.

----------


## Huge Presser

Big T props on the diary bro... I'm really enjoying keeping up with your posts. Keep em comin!

btw... your Texas Rangers are gonna get creamed, more then likely by me, I just want to prepare you  :Smilie: .

HP

----------


## ripsid

> Big T props on the diary bro... I'm really enjoying keeping up with your posts. Keep em comin!
> 
> btw... your Texas Rangers are gonna get creamed, more then likely by me, I just want to prepare you .
> 
> HP


Presser, the team is the Texas ANAL-bolic Rump Rangers.... and he wanted to draft guys from the MISL??? I don't get it...fina must've gone to his head!  :LOL: 


T, hope you get over the cold bro. It totally sucks that you've had such a hard time on the cycle, but you can chalk it up as lesson.

SID

----------


## Huge Presser

Hey man, I'm staying out of the shit talking thats been going on here, I believe the one who keeps quiet is the one who will one day dominate the field :Big Grin: .... although I must agree with you that Big T is crazy... for christs sake why would anyone want to name their football team the Rump Rangers?  :LOL:  j/k Big T.

Best of luck to yall,
Prepare yourselves for the wrath of the quit one  :Devil: !!!!!!!

hp

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Sid.... kiss my arse buddy! As for the cold, I think I have it whipped. I did legs last night and managed a good workout. I warmed up with some light weight and than did 405 for 10, 455 for 8, 500 for 7, and 525 for 5. I than did 4 sets of 8 on leg press and moved on t leg extension leg curls and calves. I have chest today. I also did another 75mg fina in my left lat. Also the past week I've been running 1/2 a ta of romo a day along with 80mg of nolva trying to get rid of the slight lump that started to form. I'm gonna have to get more nolv pretty quick though. Also weight is up to 242 again, and I've een eating low carb, high protein, moderate fat. My abs are showing through more and more each day. I feel that I need to increase my water though. I just feel dehydrated throughout the day no matter how much I drink.

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Well I've done 75mg in my right bicep, and did chest, bi's and tri's today. Did good to, 315 for 6 reps and 335 for an unassisted 4 reps. Any way weights down to 239, ate like crap today and all's good on the home front. Gyno symptoms are susiding a bit, still sore though in the right nipple but the lump is getting smaller.

----------


## ripsid

Good Job bro on all fronts home/cycle/abs/diary! Keep it up!

SID

----------


## BIG TEXAN

75mg in the left bi this morning, another 1/2 a tab of bromo, and 80mg of nolva. The lump is getting smaller, weights about the same. I have back tonight and am debating doingdeads or not. The area in my abs that had the tear in it was getting sore again yesterday and I'm wondering about taking a few days or so off from the gym to let it rest.

----------


## wrstlr69sdnl

seems that you are doing goos bro keep up the good work at least your not getting boobs anymore it would be something to play with at night lol j/k good luck on the rest stay motivated  :Smilie:

----------


## BIG TEXAN

:LOL:  stay away from my gyno! 

Well I stayed home last night but am going tonight for sure. I did another 75mg in my right clave this morning. I have back tonight and will post more as I go. Acne is slightly bad on my shoulders and upper back. Just looks like tiny red spots, looks more like a rash than acne. Temper is non existant, I'm a mellow guy... :Big Grin:  lets see, fina doesn't seem to be hindering sex drive at all. All is good and I'l post more tonight.

----------


## wrstlr69sdnl

the tiny red spots I got when I was doing my andro cycle on my delts and a little on my back I always get those when I am on that stuff

----------


## BIG TEXAN

This is the first for me. I never have acne problems but this time I've experienced it. I guess I'll have to start taking 3 showers a day instead of 2. Oh well, only a few more weeks to go and than it's about 8 weeks of getting clean and than onto something else.... :Big Grin:

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Well I did back last night. I did deads even though I felt like not doing them. Weight has been jumping from 239-242 and last night I was up to 242 again so..... 
I did another 75mg this morning in my left clave. It took me forever to find a spot that was free of veins and nerve endings... good god, I damn near gave up and shot it in my delt.  :LOL: 

Well guys I may not be posting for awhile. I'll be busy working, taking care of the kids and the house by myself for awhile. On the 11th, my wife will be entering a mental hospital for observation. The docot needs to keep an eye on her while adjusting her new medication. Also he feels she is a threat to herself and others. Apparently she's been cutting herself and I've never noticed. She showed me last night all the cuts she's been doing to herself on her thighs and arms. I'm just glad she's finally recieving the help she needs. I believe that once she gets the treatment she needs and hopefully it all works out that we can begin to work on us again. I've never been so worried or scared before. I know it will all work out in the end though... ok back on subject, I had my first fina induced night sweat last night. I woke up around 3am soaking wet and freezing to death. I hope this subsides very quickly. I have just 2 weeks or so left and am beginning to look forward to some time off the gear. I may even take a breif period away from the gym and try and get my head straight. I appreciate all the concern and help that you guys have given me. If I do end up not posting for awhile don't worry. It won't be long before Big T's back.  :Wink:

----------


## kc

mornin man...good luck with the next few weeks!

----------


## TheMudMan

> Well I did back last night. I did deads even though I felt like not doing them. Weight has been jumping from 239-242 and last night I was up to 242 again so..... 
> I did another 75mg this morning in my left clave. It took me forever to find a spot that was free of veins and nerve endings... good god, I damn near gave up and shot it in my delt. 
> 
> Well guys I may not be posting for awhile. I'll be busy working, taking care of the kids and the house by myself for awhile. On the 11th, my wife will be entering a mental hospital for observation. The docot needs to keep an eye on her while adjusting her new medication. Also he feels she is a threat to herself and others. Apparently she's been cutting herself and I've never noticed. She showed me last night all the cuts she's been doing to herself on her thighs and arms. I'm just glad she's finally recieving the help she needs. I believe that once she gets the treatment she needs and hopefully it all works out that we can begin to work on us again. I've never been so worried or scared before. I know it will all work out in the end though... ok back on subject, I had my first fina induced night sweat last night. I woke up around 3am soaking wet and freezing to death. I hope this subsides very quickly. I have just 2 weeks or so left and am beginning to look forward to some time off the gear. I may even take a breif period away from the gym and try and get my head straight. I appreciate all the concern and help that you guys have given me. If I do end up not posting for awhile don't worry. It won't be long before Big T's back.


I've been reading your progress you're whole cycle but this is my first post in this thread. BigT you're one strong bro.... not just physically but also mentally. You have gone through a lot lately and I hope everything works out in the end for you and your family. But I don't think you wouldnt let it work out you seem to be very determined person.

Good luck with everything and I wish the best for you.

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Mornming kc!

Thanks Mud... I'm not determined... just stubborn.  :Big Grin:  Actually my word is golden, I believe you are only as good as your word. I promised to love her for better and worse. Well I'm keeping my word.

----------


## ripsid

> Mornming kc!
> 
> Thanks Mud... I'm not determined... just stubborn.  Actually my word is golden, I believe you are only as good as your word. I promised to love her for better and worse. Well I'm keeping my word.


Hello from Chile bro's... anyways, stay strong brother! Remember the 1st step to recovery is realizing there's a problem. Keep your head up what you're doing is being a great husband and father. Give her all the help she needs and make sure she knows about how much you love her, that will help when she feels bad. Gotta get back to work,,,,even in Chile I got your back bro!  :LOL:  Stay STRONG! 

SID

----------


## BIG TEXAN

ripsid! Hey how's it going over there? So ya going to do any "shopping" for me?  :Devil Grin:  You're a good bro... and I won't forget ya. Just do what you have to do there and get your butt back to the states.


Update- did another 75mg of fina today, missed the gym last night, my stepdad had a blow out and I spent all evening running him all over town to get a tire and stuff. Acne is getting under control, gyno lump is still there although it's getting smaller. I'll be out of nolva in 2 days and have no money to buy more so, I will probably just schedule an appointment with my doctor when the wife gets out to get it removed. This sucks cause it hurts like hell and is very sensitive. Oh well, I have insurance and it's supposed to be an in office procedure to remove it. Weight is still at 240. 

Quick opinion guys.. I should be off in a week or two and start my clomid therapy. Now with how emotional you usually get while on clomid and with all the crap going on right now, what is ya'lls opinion on getting some prop or more fina and running it at low dosages until my wife gets out and comes home. Once that gets settled I can jump on the clomid. Any suggestions because I don't want to be an emotional wreck around my wife and kids during this time.

----------


## ripsid

:LOL:  I'm going shopping tonight at the mall actually where there's a pharmacia  :Big Grin:  I wonder if I can find a bottle of pepto and fill it with pink ...... you get the point!  :LOL: 

flew out tuesday night at 745 got here at like 10 to the hotel, and hit the gym here. Hombre is like do you need help...excuse me??? anyways, even after that flight from hell 14 hours total with little sleep I hit the gym and got a chest and supset leg press and leg exts. It's a nice little gym it's got some DB's, but  :Smilie:  I found a Powerhouse Gym not too far from my hotel and I may have to hit it! YEAH!!!! Hard to maintain a diet here between working and getting back to the hotel. 
Anyways, I'm going to be right a "Mission Statement" and probably start a thread. 
Although I did get bad news last night, I maybe going to Russia in Sept. so I'm curious how to supplement while I'm overthere? F/K! anyways...I'll peek in on you bro, check your emails from time to time if you can. 
Keep the kids clear and your mind strong or my little ass'll have to come down there and kick yours!  :LOL:  Stay strong! 
SID

----------


## BIG TEXAN

No problem Sid, I'm good to go. I got your number (I think) just incase I need a friend to talk to.... not to mention I seem to have the support of all of AR if you were to read my goodbye thread in the Lounge. Just do what you can and get home. Get to go toChile and Russia and you're getting paid for it. Hell I want your job bro.  :LOL:  I love to travel, does suck to be away from the family though, but as long as they understand than it's all good. Be safe and have some fun.

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Well another 75mg fina in my left quad. Didn't make it to the gym last night. So tonight I have shoulders and legs, tomorrow chest, bi's, and tri's. I am looking forward to today..... CARB UP DAY!!!! God I need it. Been feeling tired and low energy as of late. Well, more to come so stay posted.

----------


## ColdSore

> Well another 75mg fina in my left quad. Didn't make it to the gym last night. So tonight I have shoulders and legs, tomorrow chest, bi's, and tri's. I am looking forward to today..... CARB UP DAY!!!! God I need it. Been feeling tired and low energy as of late. Well, more to come so stay posted.


Big T...helluva job man...i just spent a while reading up and it sounds like life may be starting to give a good man some breaks...as far as your clomid question, how have you reacted to clomid in previous cycles? If i were you i would cut it off now or when your schedueled, it really sounds like your body needs a break and a few more weeks on fina or prop arent gonna give you that much more gains. IMO stick to the game plan and hope for the best and prepare for the worst.

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Weeeeelllll I have never used clomid... just nolva and hcg in prior cycles. I have exactly 2 weeks as of today left of fina. I have een running 75mg ed and have gone toi the gym a few days this past week. I missed today I took the wife in to the hospital today. Walking away and leaving her there has been the hardest thing I have ever done in my life. I may try to get to the gym tomorrow to get my mind off of things. I'm sitting here at midnight all alone and must say...... it sux. At least I have my kids and all of you to get me through this. Just please, don't other praying for me..... pray for my wife. I may have to deal with work, the ills, the house and the kids, ut none of it compares to with what she has to deal with right now. Well I'm off to bed guys. I'll post again when I can find some time. Oh yeah I do have some good news! I can see my abs for the first time since I was in the service!  :LOL:

----------


## Austex

Hang in there Big Tex and everything will be fine. Hope the care package helps out some, sorry it couldn't be more. Now get your ass to the gym and give em hell!

----------


## BIG TEXAN

I appreciate the goodies bro! I will repay ya somehow.

----------


## ColdSore

hey now...im sure the contents of the "care package" is a big secret...but damnit im dieing to know what the hell austex sent you big T...i hope you all feel better knowing that i will loose sleep over this "care package" trying to figure out what it could be composed of.

damn yall....

----------


## Austex

I'm own one of the nations leading penis pump manufacturing plants, and I sent Big T the newest model "Power Prime 9000". Good luck with it!

----------


## Austex

:Thumps Up:

----------


## Vibrantred94gt

> I'm own one of the nations leading penis pump manufacturing plants, and I sent Big T the newest model "Power Prime 9000". Good luck with it!


  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## BIG TEXAN

LMAO!!! Damn you Austex.....you weren't suppose to tell.  :LOL:

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Well another 75mg fina in the right bi this morning. I haven't gone to the gym at all this week. Monday, I spent with my wife before taking her to the hospital.... also got into a wreck that morning (just my luck), no one was hurt except my car! Yesterday I worked, went home played with the kids, visited my wife and just went back home. I tell ya it's damn hard walking away from the hospital while my wife stands at the door crying, wanting me to take her home. I would if I could, but the docs won't let her out.... besides, she does need the help. I am managing to eat.... not like I should but I'm eating. I hope to get to the gym tonight. might do me some good to get in there and lift again. Thanks for all the support AR! You guys are truely making this experience more bareable.

----------


## wrstlr69sdnl

keep up the good work bro

----------


## Austex

Well Big T, I'm sure I can speak for many people when I say that this thread sure slows down when you're not updating. I found myself reading old threads from the diary yesterday  :Smilie:  Anyways, I hope everything in life is looking up and the training is still strong.

----------


## ColdSore

Big T...man hope everything goes well...btw ive cut my carbs and the fina is doing wonders on my fat loss...i love this shit...how are the gains coming for you???

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Well guys I have only been to the gym once this week. Fat loss is going great.... I have abs!!!!!! I'm down to 237 lbs strength seems to be holding strong. As for the wife situation.... she won't be out untill this weekend or Monday. Also I'm struggling with the thought of leaving her. I have found out in the past few days that she's slept with other men during our marriage. 1 aout 4 years ago when I was in the navy and 1 a couple of times in the past few weeks. All I know is that I hurt more now than I ever have. I love her and want to give her another chance but at the same time I hater her and don't want anything to do with her. Juggernaut..... thanks for the talk and I'll call ya again. Guys, I've never been faced with such a thing as this and I'm not sure how to handle it. Well tomorrow I may go to the gym and let out some pent up frustrations, but I may not get to go..... my kids need me now more than ever. Thanks again and I'll keep it updated as I go.

----------


## LORDBLiTZ

Oh man, Sorry to hear that Big T. It's tough to find out that ur girl has slept with another men while being married to you. I feel for you bro and hope you get through this. My prayers are with you.

----------


## wrstlr69sdnl

any update?

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Well guys I'm finifhin out my fina and going to start my PCT soon. I'm giving up the gym for awhile most likely. I'll start running and just doing basic plyometrics atthe house. For now I'm going to use the dedication I have for bb'ing and focus it on my marriage. I figured I'll use this time to just lean out as much as possible. Granted I will lose alot of muscle but that's what muscle memory and test is for.  :Big Grin:  (Right CYCLEON?) Anyways, once things settle down the wife is going to start hitting the gym with me. I'm working on a diet and workout for her as of late. I'll still be around here but not as much. I'll be back in the gym in a few months and I'll be hitting the sauce rather hard to hit 260+  :Big Grin:

----------

